# How many rbp in a 150 gallon tank?



## amyh5335 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've gotten so many answers on this and they are all different. I'm trying to get a definitive answer from some pros here.

I've been told I can have 5, 6, 8, and 10 rbp's in my tank. Let me know what you all think. Please help me out!

By the way, my [full grown]Oscar's are in these pics and they are being sold - they definitely will not be in with the piranhas!










Ignore me in the pic, please!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

If it were my tank I would go for 10 max


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

i'd buy like a dozen 1" p's from www.aquascape.com and then i'd some them down to about 7 for life. becuz some of the small ones will die.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would get 10-12 as they may weed themselves out. If not you can sell the ones you do not want. it basically depends on filtration. If you have enough you can have 10-12 for a long time. Once they get real big I would say 8 max unless you like an overstocked tank. If you have trouble finding some I have 12 3-4" for sale for pretty cheap! HEHE Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

there is no right answer really there is a book answer that says 7-8 but it may not be the right choice for you. How many would you like to have? I know its easy to overstock a tank but its healthier to keep the numbers lower so you have less maintenance and healthier happier fish. if it was me i would probably put a lot in that tank like 12 or more but i have a lot of time to spend with my tanks as well. how much time are you willing to spend a week looking at your tank, cleaning it and enjoying your fish? If you have the time and money for your plans then just about anything can work. Give us a idea of what you are trying to do and we will give our opinions if you want but it will likely be just a opinion.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

i agree with AS fan it depends on your situation and what you want. 10-12 is perfect.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd keep it at 7-9. Nice odd number and wouldn't make it very hard to keep the tank clean with proper filtration. IMO


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Good morning AmyK, as mentioned if you plan on getting babies to start out with get as many as you can afford. The key is to get a compatable group together. Sometimes this can entail selling or getting rid of one that you suspect may be bullying all others and is the one most likely to cause flesh damage where all others attack it. you will lose some or many. you never know. But once they are around 9" in size which can take up to 1-3 years depending on several factors. I'm assuming that tank is a 125-135G. 6 fish at that size will be good but depending on your water chemistry out of tap that will also play a factor if less or more fish is a given, unless of course you are prepared for more than 1 weekly partial water change with a higher bioload. Welcome aboard


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i agree with GG i usually go by 25 gal per fish so a 125 i would say 5 in a 150 i would say 6 . now i am talking about fish that will get 10". i have 5 myself in a 125 4 are 10" and 1 is 8" and it seems nice,but i started doing water changes twice a week. big fish make big waste which requires more care. i have a setup going to water changes that fills as it is draining. so my water changes are effortless







good luck and welcome


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I have 13 Wild caught red Belly Piranha in my tank. What I have learned is that you can't go wrong with listening to the advice that the guys on this site have to offer because it is sound advice and will lead to a "functional" aquarium setting for Piranha. However that being said, you can expand on the boundaries of the limits of functionality and add more Piranha to have a more exciting school. Lots of guys that aren't on this site jam tons of fish into a small tank, one guy who worked at an LFS said he had 2 Red line snakeheads in a 90 gallon tank, the other guy had like 20 Red belly's in a 80.....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd say no less than 5 and no more than 20.

If that sounds a little insane, consider this:

You don't want less than 5, because they will become too territorial and aggression will ensue.
At a low number like this (5-8) you will end up with bigger fish in the long run. (Provided you feed them well and keep up on water changes.)

You don't want more than 20, 'cause any more than that is just overcrowding.
(I tried 22 in a 150 gallon, and it was just too many.)
I now have 16 at appx. 8" each and it's perfect IMO.

Larger numbers of fish will result in less aggression.
I'm sitting here looking at my 16 pygos in my 150 gallon, and there is not a single fin nip.
They're all in pristine condition- very healthy.

HOWEVER, I also have a rated water turnover rate of nearly 2,500 GPH!
Water changes? Copious and frequent.

It's up to you how you want your tank.
If you go with "Overstocked," you just have to be willing to do the extra work.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good luck and welcome to Fury.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd say 7 max once they're fully grown. Most people on this site agree that you should have 20 gallons for every full grown fish. Welcome to the site.


----------



## amyh5335 (Sep 28, 2008)

Do they ship to Canada? I'm in Ontario.



angeli697 said:


> i'd buy like a dozen 1" p's from www.aquascape.com and then i'd some them down to about 7 for life. becuz some of the small ones will die.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

you can go up to 20 small reds if you want, but when they get to 10"+ 6-7 max. so sell some and keep your favourites. 
Aquascape can ship to canada but there is about $200 extra added for border costs. + shipping. so if you want to do that go with a group order. or you can try a LFS like big als or dragon aquarium. or you can try a canadian importer like belowwater.com. but you usually have to have an order larger than 12 small reds.
or try and get some from a member on here:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=176770
good luck


----------

